
Things to Avoid When Writing CSS - smpetrey
https://medium.com/@Heydon/things-to-avoid-when-writing-css-1a222c43c28f#.sgvlf0u3s
======
smt88
Regarding "multiple files": HTTP/2 will fix this. We won't have to combine
things into a single file anymore.

~~~
chrisutz
I think the point the author was trying to make was that you shouldn't split
CSS files because the import order on a page influences how its all
interpreted; that CSS files are not independent modules and you are kidding
yourself in a sense by using multiple files. HTTP/2 will not fix the problem
the author was trying to call out, it will just remove the speed penalty.

~~~
smt88
> CSS files are not independent modules

I wholeheartedly disagree. Using Bootstrap, for example, I'm able to remove
rules that aren't related to each other by commenting out the import. In fact,
I use only 5 of Bootstrap's 15+ LESS files for most projects.

Of course, for the custom CSS for any site that sits on top of Bootstrap, I
put that all into one file. But for someone writing all their CSS from
scratch, multiple files makes sense. What if you have a huge project that
needs everything styled down to the radio buttons, and then you also have a
one-pager that only needs a few styles? You'd want to be able to take your
existing CSS with you and disable/enable as necessary.

